# Saving One Pass Settings



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Is there any way to save the One Pass settings?

I had an issue a couple months ago where I was forced to start over on my Bolt. I lost all my recordings and of course my One Pass selections.

I checked online hoping that the settings were still there and of course the online just mimics what is going on currently with the Bolt.

It would be wonderful if TiVo would allow the ability to back up the selections and settings for the One Pass. This would allow you to reload the settings on a new Bolt when something like what happened to me occurs.

Trying to remember all the passes and their settings is just not realistic. Of course one could write it all down, but how many of us actually do that? Even after my issue I haven't done it and probably won't. My own worst enemy.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I've only reentered One Passes on my Roamio a couple of times. I think its easier to use the Grid Guide and select the shows to record than to type the shows name in. It is possible to set the One Pass defaults (Setttings, Recording), so the Grid guide method goes really fast.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Part of the problem is that some one pass items weren't available in the guide at the time I did my re-enter. The season was over and the new one not on the horizon. And there are the wishlist items as well.

Trying to remember all the items you want to record in the future is the issue.

Please TiVo make a One Pass backup available on our accounts.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

dnorth12 said:


> Please TiVo make a One Pass backup available on our accounts.


There are better places to request enhancements than in this forum, it is not run by TiVo. Better to contact Tivo directly.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Like here:
http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Use KMTTG.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jth tv said:


> I've only reentered One Passes on my Roamio a couple of times. I think its easier to use the Grid Guide and select the shows to record than to type the shows name in. It is possible to set the One Pass defaults (Setttings, Recording), so the Grid guide method goes really fast.


That doesn't work with shows that aren't currently airing. TiVo Online does let you create OnePasses for some shows not currently airing but it seems to be limited (maybe it just goes back a little farther with the data).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> Use KMTTG.


^^^ this ^^^

See: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387725


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Jumping on KMTTG. Stumped on the JDK 10 digit confirmation key. Where do I find that?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dnorth12 said:


> Jumping on KMTTG. Stumped on the JDK 10 digit confirmation key. Where do I find that?


Huh?

If you're talking about installing Java, you'd just need to install the runtime for your platform.

see: Java 8 SE Runtime Environment


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dnorth12 said:


> Jumping on KMTTG. Stumped on the JDK 10 digit confirmation key. Where do I find that?


If you're talking about the Media Access Key (MAK) for your TiVo account, you can find that listed within your online account page, here...
*TiVo :: My Account :: View media access key*​... or on your TiVo DVR:
TiVo Central
> Messages & Settings
> Account & System Info
> Media Access Key​


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Huh?
> 
> If you're talking about installing Java, you'd just need to install the runtime for your platform.
> 
> see: Java 8 SE Runtime Environment


I got a dialog box that said I needed to load a JDK not the runtime.

Since doing so, I just dismiss the request for the JDK 10 digit key and I am in. So I will continue to ignore it.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> If you're talking about the Media Access Key (MAK) for your TiVo account, you can find that listed within your online account page, here...
> *TiVo :: My Account :: View media access key*​... or on your TiVo DVR:
> TiVo Central
> > Messages & Settings
> ...


That one I figured out. Can you only load one at a time though? I have two bolts, one in the living room and one in the bedroom. I have the one in the living room connected and season passes saved. Don't see a way to have to MAC loaded at the same time.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The MAK (Media Access Key) is the same for all the Tivo devices on your Tivo.com account. Its how Tivo-to-Tivo transfers work as well.

BTW, MAK is much different from MAC (which refers to varies devices connecting to a network.)


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

With just over 10,000 posts on the KMTTG thread I was wondering if someone could save me a lot of time on the transfer settings.

Seeing the power of the app I want to transfer some of my recording to watch on my iPad mini 4.

I did a transfer this morning before heading off to work. I ended up with 2 files. One with a tivo extension and one with a is or si extension. Memory fails me at the moment.

I can convert the .si file using the Any Converter app to mp4. Is there a way using KMTTG to do that on the transfer so to avoid another step?

Also is there any way around the transfer or the copy protected items?

Thank you.


----------

